# Mail. Reinstallation, messages n'apparaissent pas



## pgcvrac (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un ibook G4.
J'étais sous 10.4 depuis fort longtemps, j'ai du reformater, reinstaller, et je n'ai que les cd du 10.3.9 (aucune idee de comment tout ca c'est passé). 
Bref, le plus recent os que j'avais sous cd etait donc panther, et l'installation a fonctionné.

J'avais totu bien sauegardé mon dossier Mail (depuis bibliothèque), et le com.apple.mail.plist.

Je remets tout bien en place.
J'importe toutes les mailboxes.
Elles apparaissent super dans cette vieille version de mail.
MAIS AUCUN MESSAGE!

J'ai fait plusieurs essais :
copier les dossiers dans Bibliothèque > Mail et Préférences (pour la plist)
ou dans Utilisateurs>Moi> Bibliothèque et préférences
j'ai importé les bal une a une et toutes en meme temps.
J'ai recommencé et recommencé. Et rien.
Toutes les BAL sont importées comme il faut, mais aucun message!
d'ailleurs, si je clique sur une bal, il m'indique bien 0 message.
Ce qui est très étrange car a la dernière importation, certaines bal étaient en gras, avec un chiffre entre parenthèse à coté e leur nom (ce qui m'a fait crier victoire), mais lorque j'ai double-cliqué sur ses boites, elles sont instantanément repassées en maigre, et le chiffre a disparu.

Si je vais dans Mail (fichier sauvegardé et copié sous nouvel os), je vois bien des petites icones de boites aux lettres anglo-saxon-style, appelées mbox je crois.
Si je double clique sur l'une d'entre elles, ca m'ouvre mail, ni plus ni moins, mais aucun de mes messages sauvegardé.

Par ailleurs, en dehors de l'absence de tous ces messages, les comptes (j'en ai 4) ont eux été importés sans problème et fonctionnent très bien sans que j'ai eu à rerentrer toutes mes données. Envoyer/recevoir, tout marche.

Mais j'aimerais vraiment récupérer mes messages! (projets en cours, pas seulement des archives!) Donc si vous avez une idée...
merci!


----------



## surfman06 (2 Mars 2010)

T'as bien sauvegarder =>
~/Bibliothèque/Mail
et 
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist

Pour chaque boite, as tu sélectionné la boite aux lettres, et par le menu BAL => Reconstruire. ?

Si cela ne suffit pas, quittez Mail, et supprimez le fichier LSSMap2 dans le dossier:
~/Bibliothèque/Mail avant de relancer l'application.

(Pour information pris sur Snow Leopard Efficace (G.GETE), je sais que tu n'est pas sous SL)




*Note du modo :* pour information aussi, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", eh bien, il faut la lire avant de poster &#8230; Dans le mauvais forum ! 

On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

bonjour

faire preuve de BON SENS !!
1- tu retrogrades d'OS 
donc les mesures usuelles de reprises de fichiers ca ne marche pas toujours

la raison est TRES simple
panther est sorti AVANT que tiger existe officiellement et les gestions panther tiger sont differentes

2- va falloir tout recommencer

tu déplaces vires tes fichiers mail ( plist, caches, dossier Mail)

tu recrées une plist panther ( neuve, par et pour panther)

une fois fait tu importes via Mail tes archives
MAIS au moment de choix de logiciel source tu choisiras AUTRE 
( PAS Mail , car Mail tiger n'est pas compris par Mail panther)

et voilà


----------



## pgcvrac (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour Pascalformac et merci de toutes ces explications, et d'avoir pris le temps de l'expliquer la marche à suivre.

J'ai tout fait au mieux, mais lorsque je choisis "Autre" et qu'ensuite je dois localiser les BAL, il me dit "aucun fichier mbox valide n'a été trouvé". Et ça s'arrête là. Je peux sélctionner les boites à importer, mais il ne semble pas les reconnaitre comme fichiers valides.
Alors que si je choisis "Mail" comme logiciel source, il me les trouve, et les importe (elles sont toutes bien installées avec arborescence complète. Seuls ces satanés messages manquent!)...

une idée?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------




surfman06 a dit:


> T'as bien sauvegarder =>
> ~/Bibliothèque/Mail
> et
> ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
> ...





merci surfman pour la méthode.
J'ai bien sauvegardé les fichiers mentionnés.
Je n'ai aps utilisé "reconstruire", masi "importer des boites à lettres".
Si je clique sur reconstruire (apres import, ou avant import), rien ne se passe. La fenetre semble s'actualiser, mais reste vide, et mentionne toujours 0 messages).

J'ai essayé la méthode de pascalformac, en espérant avoir tout bien fait, mais sans résultat...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------

Par ailleurs, petite précision, au cas ou ca aide :
si je veux importer mes bal depuis leur emplacement de sauvegarde, en réalité j'importe les dossiers dans lesquels se trouvent les bal, qui sont, elles, grisées et inselectionnables en passant par l'importation de mail (pareil pour entourage, car en desespoir de cause, je viens d'essayer).
Elles ne sont pas grisées qd les localise sans passer par le logiciel de messagerie. Si je double-clique sur l'une d'elle, il me l'ouvre dans une fenetre mail, lance la procédure de récupération des messages comme à chaque ouverture, mais ne m'affiche aucun message de la boite. d'ailleurs il me dit qu'il y en a 0, et je finis par penser que si ca se trouve, il n'a pas tort, et qu'en fait ce sont mes sauvegardes qui posent problème.

Re-qu'en-pensez-vous?

Je ne peux malheureusement pas grandement vous remercier de votre aide en aidant les autres à mon tour sur ce forum... unjour , peut-être... merci en tout cas.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

tu selectionnes le dossier Mail entier , pas les bal ( grisées) , et ca devrait aller


----------



## pgcvrac (2 Mars 2010)

mmmm... non, désolée mais c amarche pas...
il me dit toujours que ce ne sont pas des fichiers valides (avec "autres") ou alors il importe (si je choisis "mail" comme source), mais pas de messages.

Merci de ton aide en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

dans Mail , t'as regardé en BAS le dossier importation?


----------



## pgcvrac (3 Mars 2010)

oui, enfin je crois...
j'ai maintes fois importe ces satanees mailboxes.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

ok 
le souci est dans le format de fichiers
et j'aurai du le savoir j'ai repondu à ca il y a longtemps


en attendant lire ca
en bas
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=241962

edit
bingo
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...une-mailbox-construite-sous-tiger-127103.html

( j'ai bonne memoire )


----------



## pgcvrac (4 Mars 2010)

Merci pascalformac...
...pascalformidable, pascalfortiche, pascalforme, pascalforever!

Je n'ai pas encore essayé rapport à ce que mon petit ordi ne s'allume plus... j'essaerai cette procédure une fois la machine réparée...!

Merci à tous de votre aide concernant ces messages invisibles en tout cas!


----------



## pgcvrac (19 Avril 2010)

Je suis desolee, mais non, ca ne marche pas (je viens de récupérer mon ordi et ai essayé avec la methode de pascalformac de convertir les mboxes en mboxes - car j en'ai pas de fichiers elmx, en fait).
j'ai mail 1.3.11. os 10.3.9.
Je n'ai pas de fichiers elmx, meme sur ma sauvegarde disque externe. Je n'ai que des mboxes. Mais qui, lors de l'importation, apparaissent toutes en grisé : je ne peux pas les selectionner. Si je sélectionne le dossier entier, il me les importe, ces boites, mais les dossiers et sous dossiers sont vides une fois importés dans Mail.
Si j'ouvre les mbox depuis ma sauvegarde, (je peux le faire, il n'y a que dans le mode "importation qu'elles sont grisées dans l'explorateur), elles s'ouvrent dans une fenetre mail, avec le bon nom de boite aux lettres, MAIS VIDE! Je perds la tete... A l'importation du dossier 'mailboxes", certaines semblent mettre plus de temps que d'autres a être importées. Un peu comme si il y avait plus de messages dedans, quoi, ou des messages plus lourds (images). ALORS POURQUOI ARRIVENT-ELLES VIDES CES MBOXES?
merci merci de votre aide! mystère...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

je pige plus 
tu pars de quoi à quoi ?
en #9 il y a le topo de convertion tiger=> panther

une autre voie serait de ne PAS passer par Mail , mais d'autres genre thunderbird , puis une fois dans thunderbird rebasculer dans Mail
-
et *franchement* le mieux serait que tu retrouves tes cd tiger
( tiger n'est pas venu tout seul sur ce mac)


----------

